# Can I drive a UK reg car in Ireland



## tidal (23 Jan 2009)

Hi,

I have been offered a job by a UK employer and as part of my package I get a company car, however they were horrified at the cost of leasing cars in Ireland vs UK. They have suggested that they lease a car in the UK and I drive it over here. My initial contract is 12 months, so if I take the UK reg car and drive it over here for 12 months, is this illegal? If so, is it something that the gaurds would enforce?


----------



## Pique318 (23 Jan 2009)

Yes....

Ask them for a car allowance (although this may change your tax liability due to BIK) and buy one in the UK and import it. It will work out much better for all involved imo.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (23 Jan 2009)

tidal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been offered a job by a UK employer and as part of my package I get a company car, however they were horrified at the cost of leasing cars in Ireland vs UK. They have suggested that they lease a car in the UK and I drive it over here. My initial contract is 12 months, so if I take the UK reg car and drive it over here for 12 months, is this illegal? If so, is it something that the gaurds would enforce?


 
I don't believe you can drive a UKk registered car if you reside in this country ?


----------



## MrsBell (23 Jan 2009)

Employees of UK/Ni companies can drive foreign reg cars in the Rep of Ireland, if they have proof that they are employee of co and the car is solely used for business purpose. You have to apply in writing and contact your local Revenue Enforcement Office (the mobile customs unit) for permission. Again this can be granted or denied depending on the circumstances and of course decisions can be appealed.


----------



## bren1916 (23 Jan 2009)

There's a bloke living across the road from me in a small village/town and he's been driving a UK reg BMW for the past 7-8 years...now don't tell me the guards enforce this law! Not in North County Dublin anyway....


----------



## sse (23 Jan 2009)

Are the lease company going to be aware of this arrangement? When I had a company car I had to let them know that I was taking it out of the UK (to race to the Alps, ah happy days) and they sent a cert. through with the dates on it.

It's likely that the Garda and Customs would take an interest if they see you driving the same car for 12 months, you'd have to argue that you were bringing the car in "temporarily" as a "visitor". I think the only credible way you could argue this would be if you got paid and were tax-resident in the UK and were working "on assignment in Ireland", as it were, and I seem to recall a limit of six months being mentioned somewhere. Is it an Irish-based job with a UK employer?

It's an interesting question though, it's be interesting to get a definitive answer. I'd expect the small print in the lease terms would rule it out, however.

SSE


----------



## bond-007 (23 Jan 2009)

If the car is being returned to the UK regularly (ferry tickets as proof) there should not be a problem.


----------



## Frank (23 Jan 2009)

Gov will be looking for every dollar they can.

Be ware they are getting more active on this.

Ring the revenue and get a difinite answer.


----------



## lynchie (23 Jan 2009)

Frank said:


> Gov will be looking for every dollar they can.
> 
> Be ware they are getting more active on this.
> 
> Ring the revenue and get a difinite answer.



As above, ring revenue to confirm but AFAIK the law states its illegal for an Irish resident to drive an unregistered vehicle (as in registered with the VRO) within the state. Gardaí dont really seem to enforce this either.


----------



## tidal (23 Jan 2009)

Thanks for your help everybody,

I guess I will contact revenue for a difinitive answer - if it was my own car I might chance it, but seeing as my employer is involved I'd better have my facts right. 

I have been involved in leasing cars for work quite a lot over the last few years and there are huge differences between the costs here and in the UK especially on higher value cars. My current lease cost is €1400 per month over 3 years without maintenance,  I reckon I could save the company 50% by using a UK car. If I get an answer from revenue, I will post it fyi.


----------



## Satan's Bed (23 Jan 2009)

Tidal,
I am employed by an NI company with the use of a company car -  if you do what MrsBell says you will be ok. 

S.B.


----------



## Romulan (23 Jan 2009)

Gardai may not enforce it but Customs & Excise do!

I saw several C&E checkpoints coming up to Christmas. 
Also saw them working their way through a car park in Tallaght.


----------



## rosemartin (23 Jan 2009)

under your circumstances if the company retain ownership there is no problem. if the car is registered to you you have 24hrs to register.  the gardai dont really bother with this unless you draw attetnion too yourself.  customs are the main enforcers.  it will be your companies call


----------



## MandaC (24 Jan 2009)

Also know someone employed by a NI company who drives a NI registered (lease car)  as stated above by Mrs. Bell has had no problems.  Has been driving NI cars for approx. 2.5 years now.  Has been pulled by customs etc a few times, but once situation explained, no problem.


----------



## ardmacha (30 Jan 2009)

If you follow MrsBell advice then the leasing company would have to know and you could not use the car for personal use. If you have a regular car lease here then you might be allowed personal use. It would be very unwise to state in writing that you were only going to use the car for business and then get stopped, (or be in a minor accident etc) on a Sunday or with friends and family in the vehicle. Better to aim for an allowance and get your own motor, maybe buy one ex lease from the company fleet and pay the VRT.


----------

